# "   "
...       - . .      .

 :
-       .    ?
-      ?     -  ?
-    ,  1  ?

        .  , ,   +:



> ,     .68        () ,      ,    ()       ,                -   .


  :



> ( ),     ,       .        .   ()                 .

----------

?

----------

,   .
  -  1 .      "".       -  :
1....
2.....
3       . ..   .

        ,      .

----------

,      ,

----------

:




> 1         
> ( -  3     1)
> 
> :
> 1.      ""       ()  ""  01.01.2006.
> 2.   ,    "",          .
> 3.   ,    "",         .


?

----------

.       ?

----------


## stas

> ""       ()


   ,       : "          ..."

",        ".

      ,     .

----------

*stas*, !    ()           ?

----------


## stas

// -        /.

----------

*stas*,            0 ?    ?

ps.   /?

----------


## stas

,   0     .
 / -     .

----------

*stas*,      ,      0             ...  ?   -         ?

----------


## stas

** ,        ,     ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Aquad

> 0             ...


    /...    .

----------


## Larik

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=96223

----------


## Na28ta

.. :            /.

----------

,      ( ,   ..)?

----------


## stas

.  ,            - .

----------

*Na28ta*,       ...

*stas*,  :

  , 


> "",    "",       ________     ________,    " ",     .....


: 


> __.__.2006    .


 -6 (      ?)

  ,   ?

----------


## stas

> : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				      __.__.2006    .
> 			
> 		
> ...


,  " ",   -6  :Smilie: 

     .   - ,   .

----------

*stas*, -   ,         :Smilie: 

    -  ?   180 ,    ?  :Smilie: 

:   -6,  __  __  -     ?

----------


## stas

.

----------

*stas*,   !    :




> 273. 
> ...
>    ( 43.        
>   )        -    , ** , :
>      (), ** ,   ;


   ,   .  -   ,       ?

----------


## stas

:Smilie:

----------

:    -   ,      ???  .

----------


## Na28ta

?       /?   ,      /     ...

----------

,       .   . ,         ,     ,     .   . ?

----------


## .

:

"  1
 03  2004 .





            1    ...  28.07.2004 .     03.08.2004 .



  ____ -"
?

----------


## Ilya_5432

?        .      (?) ?

----------

,         - "       ".

----------


## Ilya_5432

> ,         - "       ".


.         ?

(   ,     :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------

?

----------


## Ilya_5432

> ?


 ,      :Smilie: 
 , 
 ? ?

  ,      ,     :Smilie:

----------

-   .
   ,      -   ,       (  )    .    .  .      .  :yes:

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## Ilya_5432

> 


 :Big Grin:  ,  .      :Smilie:     . ,             (  :  ,  ).

  .
1.  .
       (  ,      );    , ..   .
2.  .
       (  ,      );   , ..     .

 , ?

----------

:    ,             **.
  ()    (     ).
      (      ).     -   . 
     -       :yes:

----------


## Ilya_5432

> :    ,             **.
> ...
>       (      ). ...


, ** ,    .

----------


## falkarius

:   ()      ,           . .      .   ,      : _    ... ( ...),    ,     ,     ,   ,   .....,    ,   ,      :_.   .     ,          . .   :Help!:

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie:  .    .,  ,      ?       . ? .           .   .

----------


## falkarius

:     ... ( ...),    ,     () ,   ,   .....,    ,   ,      :  ?)

----------

- ,   - .   :  ""                ,    .
 :  ""           :   . .
 :yes:

----------


## falkarius

,      .

----------

.
         - ,    .    -  ,     .
        ,       ,     ( )

----------


## falkarius

,    .      ))

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,       ,     ( )


 ,         .      ,      ,  ,  .

----------


## falkarius

) ))     -.)  -   :   ,  e ,  .      ,        (   )).   .          .  ,     .      ))

----------

,     -  .
 - .     ,     .        .
 ,    . 
   -  .

----------


## .

*falkarius*,    ,   ,         / .

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## falkarius

.    )        .

----------

:yes:

----------


## falkarius

,            ,    ?

----------


## falkarius

*   ,  ,  .*  -    .    ,      )           ?

----------


## falkarius

, .           .

----------

,  , ,     "",  ,  .
.  ,          ".  ", , . ..          .
-.    .  :Smilie:

----------

> , .           .


     ?

----------

> .


 -     ?      -   ?

----------


## falkarius

(   ,        )      .

----------

,     .   - ,  - , . 
     (, )?
  ,  ,  ,     ?     -

----------


## falkarius

.        :     .  (    )   1      .            .(          ..).
  .       ,    -     ,    (    )

----------

.      (  )  .

----------


## B@lex

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...F7%E5%ED%E8%E8

----------

..          "  ". (  28.12.2006  2262-6-1      .)
             !
     -      ,       .

----------

,   ,   . 
,       .      .      ,     ,   -  .   ,   .
     -    ,   :   .,   -  .    .   f*alkarius*   .    .

----------


## falkarius

, ** ,     .       .... :Hmm:

----------


## falkarius

...  ,    ))

----------

:Smilie: 
, ,           :Smilie:

----------


## falkarius

,     -     ,   :No-no:  )) ,   -       .  -)     i.kuznetsov@mit-rus.ru   !

----------


## Ilya_5432

> .  -)


: http://www.bddo.ru/dog_60_21.htm
 , ,  .

----------


## falkarius

....     ?

----------

-  . (        -     )
 -  ,  -  .  , ,    .

----------


## falkarius

__ ( ___),    ,    ,   ,   , _   ,   ,   ,_     :
     ,    ,     .

----------

> 


 -    ,   -  ,

----------


## falkarius

?)        .

----------


## falkarius

,         :    ,  ?       (   )     ()   ?

----------


## .

> ,         :    ,  ?       (   )     ()   ?


 .,  -, .

----------

.     (. ),       ,     ?    (      ),        .            ,      ,    ,   ?       ?

----------

> :
> 
> "  1
>  03  2004 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*  .    4 .* 1.    4     ?
2.        (  ),     ?
3.      ?   ?    ? :Embarrassment:

----------

1.  ,    , ,         (      )
2.  ,  
3.   .

----------

,     .          .    .   4  ,        .         ?
   ,       ,      ?

----------

> 


 -        
   ,

----------

- ,        ..   ?      ?,     !

----------

,      .

----------



----------

:Embarrassment:

----------

.
        -  . :      ???

----------

,!!!!
   12.04.08.       (  )???   . 
     .        01 ?

----------


## .

> ,!!!!
>    12.04.08.       (  )???   . 
>      .        01 ?


     ? 
   12.04       /  1  .

----------

.      (  ..).   ,      ?    :    -    , ..      ?     ,  -  /   ?

----------


## Finder

/  ?    oninfo@mail.ru

----------


## Finder

!          ,      ,             ?

----------

, ,     ,  50/50,    ,         ,     ?          ?       ?

----------

, ,               ,  ,      - ,        .  ?

----------


## rzn

.    (  ),   ??,     1

----------


## rzn

.   -   ,

----------


## rzn

04.09,    18.09
     01.10
  .  (  ),

----------

> .   -   ,


  :Wink:

----------

+  "  "

----------

> +  "  "


  :Lupa:

----------

> 


  /   ,    ,     ,   ,

----------


## rzn

.   
      04 
    18 
      1 
 ??
        ??
   ??


sos!!!!!

----------


## stas

> 04


  ,   ,  .
          .          .          .           .

----------


## rzn

1  04 
..          01 ?

  ?:    1    ""  04 ,   , ....,    .

?    ?

----------

.  (5 )
    1  03  2007 .  2 ( )   .       ? .      ?
01.08.2009 .    .  ? ? ?     ? (  "",    "",       ________     ________,    " ",    , ???)
03.09.2009 .         2 ?   .   ??
12.11.2009 .      .     ??

   ,

----------


## Maggy_VM

.   ,      15.01     15.01  .        ?    11.01.              11.01  15.01?

----------


## stas

> 01.08.2009 .    .  ? ? ?     ? (  "",    "",       ________     ________,    " ",    , ???)


 


> 03.09.2009 .         2 ?   .   ??


 .          .


> 12.11.2009 .      .     ??


 (,     -   ,      ).

----------


## stas

> .   ,      15.01     15.01  .        ?


 " 15" .   14  15.  .

              (. . 18  -  ).

----------


## trodat

: ,       ,  ..    ?             . .

----------


## stas

,          .

----------


## Maggy_VM

> " 15" .   14  15.  .


  , ..   ,    14.

     . .           ?

----------

,    :
  2009     2 ,       .    .         2010 .     ?

----------


## IrII

.
  ,    .
 .
 -   .  - . .
  .   .
1)   30           31       -   01 .
2)      31 .   ? 
3)      .        01 
4)            01 .
5) ,           ,          /.   ?

----------


## stas

:
 
 -

----------


## IrII

!       :Big Grin:

----------


## GHASI

.        .. ..  .    .    ..      -       ?
   .     -   .      .    ..

----------


## A_lexandra

, ,  :   "1"  3 .  ( "2",  "3",  "4")  1 . ,        - ,     .      ,      . .            ?           "1"? (   (.  )   .   . )

----------


## marina87

.
   :      -  .,      . .   ,  .       ?
1)    01   ..         02,     .   ..  ? - 01    ???
2)      1.       .         ..???    2    .       ???
 ((( ...

----------


## str_nusha

.      .      (    ,      ) (    ). 
1)   2        ? 
2)    ,      ?
 1  2         ?

----------

( ,  ,    2011   ).      .  .  .      ,        .   :      .       ,        ?       ,   . ?

----------


## Bucom

> .       ,       ?


   ?       .   .

----------

*str_nusha*,  :

----------

> ( ,  ,    2011   ). 
>      . .


 -  




> .      , 
>        .


   - ;  ""?

----------

- ;  ""?[/QUOTE]

      .             . 
         :     0 ,      "   .?".  ,          .      .      ,     ?

----------

> ...
>     0 , 
>      "   .?".


  :yes:      .  "";
   .




> ?


   ?!
     .
(.  )




> 


   ,   -

----------


## Katycat

,      . .,      . . 
 17.09.2010    ,   07.02.2011        1,5 .        , . .     .   2010.       ,     . .    .
 ,  . .  .        ,       ?       . .?! 
         . .         1,5 ,   /     ?

----------

! 
 ,            .       ?       ?

----------


## stas

** ,    ,     ?

----------

..

----------


## stas

.   123

----------


## Ko

,  ?
  .-  . -  5 . 
8        -,    100%    
    .    -?  ,   ,   ?
        6 ,     14 ?

----------

,   .     .      ,      .    ? (PS. ,     )

----------

> 


 .




> ?


 ,     :

----------


## Na28ta

** ,   ,       :Smilie: . ,   .     /.

----------

*Na28ta*,     :Redface: 

      (?),     ?!  :Smilie:

----------


## Na28ta

,    /  ?    ,   ,        -   ...

----------

> ,    /  ?    ,   ,        -   ...


    .         0,1         ?

----------


## Na28ta

,     ?     ...

----------

> ,     ?     ...


   ,

----------


## Na28ta

... .   0,1... ,       .

      .    ,     -  .    ,   .    - " " -  .

----------

> ,   ...


  :Smilie: 



> .


  :yes:  *Na28ta*

----------

> ... .   0,1...


 .

----------


## Zman

!      .   .       . .  ,    ,  ,      .     ,    ,   !

----------


## 46

.    ?

----------


## 46

..

----------

